# Z79.899 vs Z79.891



## pennysueorr (Nov 13, 2015)

I hope someone can help me clear up some confusion within our office. We do testing for pain management clinics and the patients are on methadone/ opioids.

The confusion arises from an LCD that states
"For the monitoring of patients on methadone maintenance and chronic pain patients with opiod dependence suspected of abusing other illicit drugs use   Z79.899"

Why would I not use Z79.891 Long term (current) use of opiate analgesic
                                   Long term (current) use of methadone for pain
                                   management.

Thank you


----------



## Legacy79 (Aug 7, 2017)

pennysueorr said:


> I hope someone can help me clear up some confusion within our office. We do testing for pain management clinics and the patients are on methadone/ opioids.
> 
> The confusion arises from an LCD that states
> "For the monitoring of patients on methadone maintenance and chronic pain patients with opiod dependence suspected of abusing other illicit drugs use   Z79.899"
> ...



Hi I am almost 2 years late on this post, ran across this thread because I too, have a question on z79.899, however, I would think z79.899 for this particular LCD only applies to patients who are "suspected of abusing other illicit drugs use" May I ask what LCD policy this was and what was your outcome for your icd 10 usage?  Thanks.


----------

